# Peel Back the Bark...



## Kruggar (May 11, 2011)

... you might find a Dolomedes tenebrosus, fishing spider. This big girl survived the winter, despite everything I've read about them, go girl! I'm amazed the vast variety of patters and morphs that appear in this species. I've yet to see 2 that look identical. 



















Hope you like.
Kruggar


----------



## Moltar (May 12, 2011)

Nice find, what a trooper! This is one of my fave local species. I think I like 'em even better than wolfies! Of course, all the wolfies here are pretty small...


----------



## thruthetrees (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful find!!


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 12, 2011)

It's hard to believe that some spiders brave the harsh Winter and not all migrate into buildings and people's houses.  Pretty amazing.


----------



## ZergFront (May 12, 2011)

That's a real pretty one!

 Yeah, all my wolfies are small too.


----------



## xhexdx (May 13, 2011)

We have decent wolfies here. 

I'd trade one for that beauty, though.


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 13, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> We have decent wolfies here.
> 
> I'd trade one for that beauty, though.


It _is_ a beautiful fishing spider.  Are we allowed to sell native species in Ontario?  If so, I'd say if Kruggar came across any others that look like this one or even wanted to part with this one, I'd take it.


----------



## Kruggar (May 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure (i'll ask Dave to be certain) that owning native inverts is legal. I know (please correct me if wrong) that when mailing flora/fauna the laws of the importer are the ones that are punishable. Some exceptions are exporting form Australia. 

I found this girl in Oakville which is in the 'banana belt'. Our winters there are much less harsh and cold even when compared to 50km north. She was also under some seriously thick bark, and probably spent it as close to the ground as possible, under the snow.

This fall past, I kept one that I found in my basement in a 10gal tank. She made the nursery web, and made a dud eggsac. Love to observe that behaviour. Let her go eventually, I was moving. (dont worry, i only fed her native caught insects, so I wasn't releasing anything into the wild that shouldn't be there)

Couldn't find the original pics so LINK:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....431246432704.194101.506412704&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...12704&type=1&theater&pid=4944799&id=506412704 

enjoy,
Kruggar


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 13, 2011)

Well if you ever want to sell the girl you just found under the bark, you've got a potential buyer.


----------



## Kruggar (May 13, 2011)

lol well I didn't capture her, but I know where to find some more. What would you deem a reasonable price to charge?


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 13, 2011)

I don't know, $10.00 or $15 (depending on size) plus shipping?  What do you think, you'd be the seller?


----------



## Kruggar (May 13, 2011)

I stumbled on this girl today, she's a season younger then the one previously in this thread, but I thought I'd share, didn't have a container for her though, D'oh:













again found under thick bark on an old stump. These spiders seem to rely on their amazing camouflage when disturbed, making them great photo subjects.



cyanocean said:


> I don't know, $10.00 or $15 (depending on size) plus shipping?  What do you think, you'd be the seller?


I'm going to match Ken the bug guy.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=207728&highlight=dolomedes 

Next time i see one I'll snatch it up for you, I never understood why older spiders are more valuable then little ones that have 6-7 years... oh well.


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 13, 2011)

Are you going to match the price for the Dolomedes triton or the Dolomedes Okeefinokensis?  Lemme guess... You'll match the prices of the giant swamp fishing spiders.  

I suggested differences in prices depending on size because hopefully they can be sexed if they're larger and they're already started out, whereas babies are fragile and can't be sexed as easily.  But you definitely have a point with the longevity factor.  I wondered the same thing when I first started buying spiders.

Well, you're the boss, so you set the bar.  Tell me what you think is fair when you find something and happen to contain it, post a pic, and I'll let you know what I think.

All the pics you've posted so far have been very beautiful!


----------



## Kruggar (May 14, 2011)

awesome, thanks a lot, I'm really pleased that these girls have stayed still enough to get shot, I'll be posting some pics of my next capture soon


----------

